# 13X7 TRIPLE GOLD DAYTONS FOR SALE 72 SPOKE



## impalaballa (Jan 1, 2005)

SELLING 4 13X7 TRIPLE GOLD DAYTONS, 72 SPOKE, HUBS, NIPPLES. AND 3 PRONG KNOCKOFFS 24kt GOLD, COME WITH DAYTON FACTORY CHROME ADAPTERS. THEY FIT 5on5 AND 5on4.75 (FULLSIZE CADDYS, IMPALAS, G-BODIES, ETC.) THEY ARE MOUNTED ON 13X7 PREMIUM SPORTWAYs WITH THE SKINNY WHITEWALLS 3 TIRES ARE NICE 1 HAS OUTER EDGES ROUNDED ASKING 1,500.00 CALL 928-848-1752 BOBBY J.

WHEELS WERE ON THIS LESABRE, THEY ARE NO LONGER ON THE CAR. CAR IS ALSO FOR SALE 1,500.00 FOR CAR, RUNS GOOD.


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

ill check em out in person!


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impalaballa_@Nov 26 2008, 08:41 PM~12267877
> *SELLING 4  13X7 TRIPLE GOLD DAYTONS, 72 SPOKE, HUBS, NIPPLES. AND 3 PRONG KNOCKOFFS 24kt GOLD, COME WITH DAYTON FACTORY CHROME ADAPTERS. THEY FIT 5on5 AND 5on4.75 (FULLSIZE CADDYS, IMPALAS, G-BODIES, ETC.) THEY ARE MOUNTED ON 13X7 PREMIUM SPORTWAYs  WITH THE SKINNY WHITEWALLS 3 TIRES ARE NICE 1 HAS OUTER EDGES ROUNDED ASKING 1,500.00 CALL 928-848-1752 BOBBY J.
> 
> WHEELS WERE ON THIS LESABRE, THEY ARE NO LONGER ON THE CAR. CAR IS ALSO FOR SALE 1,500.00 FOR CAR, RUNS GOOD.
> ...


----------



## impalaballa (Jan 1, 2005)




----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94 (Sep 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impalaballa_@Nov 26 2008, 06:41 PM~12267877
> *SELLING 4  13X7 TRIPLE GOLD DAYTONS, 72 SPOKE, HUBS, NIPPLES. AND 3 PRONG KNOCKOFFS 24kt GOLD, COME WITH DAYTON FACTORY CHROME ADAPTERS. THEY FIT 5on5 AND 5on4.75 (FULLSIZE CADDYS, IMPALAS, G-BODIES, ETC.) THEY ARE MOUNTED ON 13X7 PREMIUM SPORTWAYs  WITH THE SKINNY WHITEWALLS 3 TIRES ARE NICE 1 HAS OUTER EDGES ROUNDED ASKING 1,500.00 CALL 928-848-1752 BOBBY J.
> 
> WHEELS WERE ON THIS LESABRE, THEY ARE NO LONGER ON THE CAR. CAR IS ALSO FOR SALE 1,500.00 FOR CAR, RUNS GOOD.
> ...


any closeup pics on these


----------



## impalaballa (Jan 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Fleetwood94_@Nov 28 2008, 02:49 PM~12282624
> *any closeup pics on these
> *


I'll post them tomorrow


----------



## impalaballa (Jan 1, 2005)

1.300.00 NEW LOWER PRICE


----------



## impalaballa (Jan 1, 2005)

_*MAKE OFFER COULD BE YOUR LUCKY DAY!!!!!!!*_


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impalaballa_@Dec 9 2008, 12:50 PM~12380488
> *MAKE OFFER COULD BE YOUR LUCKY DAY!!!!!!!
> *


500 SHIPPED?


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

505!!


----------

